# Congratulations to Mr Magle



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A platinum disc for his crossover work with Suspekt:










Well done!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations, Frederik.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome in 15 characters or more!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A wonderful honor for him, I'm sure. He's certainly earned it!!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Is it on youtube on somewhere else so we can listen to it?


----------

